# Happy Birthday!!(Non GSD)



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My oldest dog turned 8 today She is the one that started it all over for me again. I didn't have any pets for about 3-4 years before she came along. I didn't have any intentions of getting a dog at that time either. We just went to look at the shelter and ran across her. She was injured and just had surgery..she laid there with 10 staples in her leg. When she looked at me, it felt like she was looking through my soul. I continued on throughout the shelter, but was drawn back to her. One hour later I brought her home. What a ride its been In the beginning I had to do whatever I could to stay ahead of her, she was smarter then me from day 1 I've had her for 7 years and along the way she has been a strong presence in our family. She has taken in every stray, loved them whether they stayed or left, she has rescued numerous injured birds and bunnies. She has taught my other dogs all the things their mothers would have if they were still with her. She speaks they listen 1000 years isn't enough time with her and I'm blessed to have her in my life

Today she got the full treatment at the groomer....bath, cut, brush, ears, teeth, and nails...she had a spa day Then she came home to her gifts and cake. Some would say I'm crazy because of the things I do for my dogs, but I love them and they are part of my family..they might not know its their birthday, but they sure enjoy the special attention they get


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

*
Happy Birthday Misty!!! She looks like she's enjoying her day!*


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Awee! Happy birthday to the special girl! She looks lovely! Bless her with many more birthdays to come!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Belated Misty. You look very happy. She sounds like a real sweetheart. Wishing you both many many more birthdays.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy b-day! What a cutie! My oldest is 8 too and she was my first dog. 

And don't worry, I do the same for the critters b-days and you should see x-mas! They each have their own stocking and they get wrapped presents under the tree too, LOL.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Misty!
It sounds like she had a great time!....i still think you should make it into a business,
Pet Party Planning


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Eighth Misty!!! And many more


----------

